# Human Nature/Michael Jackson Eye and Lip Tutorial



## haleylovesMAC (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey everyone. I did another tutorial for a "Human Nature" inspired look. I saw the song as an ode to New York City at night. So I kind of drew from city lights at night. These pictures are much clearer, and truer to the actual color. Okie doke. Here it goes.







1. Prime the eye. I used a mixture of Almay Bright Eyes in Golden Gleam and a lavender cream eyeshadow from Prescriptives. This gave the shadow something to cling to, but still gave a nice sheen to my eye lid.













2. Take Idol Eyes MAC eyeshadow and apply from lash line to crease. (I love this color!)









3. Take Crystal MAC eyeshadow, and put that in the inner corner (about a third of the eye).









4. Take Gulf Stream MAC eyeshadow and put that on the outer corner.









5. Take the Kat Von D Metal Orchestra palette and use the 3rd color from the left on the outer corner.









7. Use the 3rd color from the right to define the crease and the 4th color from the right to make the crease more intense.





8. Use NYX eye pencils in White and Silver to line the eye and make it brighter.









9. Highlight the eye with white eyeshadow and Urban Decay pigment in Yeyo. Yeyo is really important to the look. This really brings out the crease.










10. Take a gel liner (or liquid) and make a sharp line on the top lid. I used the Cargo Smoky Eyes Duo in Katmandu. Use a black matte eyeshadow to set the line.













11. Add mascara to the top and bottom lashes. I used NYX Doll Eyes. 









12. Now define the eyebrow, and fill them in. I'm not sure what I used exactly, haha.









13. Now, the lips. Use a babydoll pink lipstick. I used NYX lipstick in Narcissus.









14. Now put a pale pink lipgloss over top. I used Smashbox Lip Enhancing lipgloss in Pout.









This should be the finished look!





C.C. is welcome. I hope you liked it! I believe my next one in the Michael Jackson series is going to be Dirty Diana. So, basically I'm gonna do a seductive temptress look. Thanks for looking! Again, if you have any requests, to hesitate to ask. 

Haley


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 12, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## haleylovesMAC (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_Pretty!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 13, 2009)

Well done!


----------



## rhiannon (Jul 14, 2009)

The shadow is amazing! The grey and green look made for each other


----------

